# Strong raw diesel fuel smell



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

2018 Cruze hatchback RS, 6 speed manual.

I have a VERY strong fuel smell coming from the front of my car. You can smell it inside and also approaching the car from 6 or so feet away. More when the car has been driven for a long period of time. It happened after an extended trip in hot weather.

The longer you drive, the stronger it is. If I put my vents on, the smell is unbearable- even for someone who actually enjoys the smell of diesel fuel sometimes. The smell is making me really nauseous which surprises even me. 

When I’m stopped, I smell it. When I’m driving, I don’t.

I see no leaks anywhere, see no wet lines, nothing. I’m stumped.

I have an appointment tomorrow to check it out, does anyone have any experiences similar who can give me some insight?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Check HPFP for leaks too? It is on the back of engine.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Carminooch said:


> 2018 Cruze hatchback RS, 6 speed manual.
> 
> I have a VERY strong fuel smell coming from the front of my car. You can smell it inside and also approaching the car from 6 or so feet away. More when the car has been driven for a long period of time. It happened after an extended trip in hot weather.
> 
> ...


Given it is worse with longer drives, I second that you need to look at the HPFP and all the lines, fuel rail etc. It seems like a high pressure leak, or it could be leak in the line to the HPFP, the fuel comes from the tank at about 60PSI before the HPFP bumps it up to between 5-30,000 psi.

You did not say anything about noted leaks on the driveway under the car, so I assume you did not see any, but even if it did leak, the bottom shield could hold considerable fuel before it found its way out, perhaps taking that off to see if there is anything there, and going up from that to see where the source is..

One thing seems certain, that sounds like a near certain fuel leak. It demands a prompt repair, because it is a clear safety concern... make sure you have a FIRE EXTINGUISHER on hand, generally a good idea in a car, at all times, but especially when you might have a fuel leak.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Check HPFP for leaks too? It is on the back of engine.






MRO1791 said:


> Given it is worse with longer drives, I second that you need to look at the HPFP and all the lines, fuel rail etc. It seems like a high pressure leak, or it could be leak in the line to the HPFP, the fuel comes from the tank at about 60PSI before the HPFP bumps it up to between 5-30,000 psi.
> 
> You did not say anything about noted leaks on the driveway under the car, so I assume you did not see any, but even if it did leak, the bottom shield could hold considerable fuel before it found its way out, perhaps taking that off to see if there is anything there, and going up from that to see where the source is..
> 
> One thing seems certain, that sounds like a near certain fuel leak. It demands a prompt repair, because it is a clear safety concern... make sure you have a FIRE EXTINGUISHER on hand, generally a good idea in a car, at all times, but especially when you might have a fuel leak.



I gotta say, I tried my best to get back there today, no dice. That’s a tight squeeze. I basically followed the fuel line backwards from the common rail and felt around. I pretty much would blindly trace the fuel lines backwards from my common rail and didn’t smell or find a drop of diesel on my hands

It’s at the dealership so we’ll see what they say, I hope to know more info tomorrow. Ive never been to this dealership so I’m really hoping it goes smoothly


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably just an exhaust leak. I'm sure they'll find it. Since it smells bad likely right at the turbo.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

On the larger Duramax diesel a cracked injector body is a possibility.

The original lb7 Duramax had the injectors inside the valve cover so when they failed in this manner it would fill the crankcase with diesel fuel.

In mid 2004 the lly Duramax diesel was introduced and the injectors are external and no longer enclosed by the valve covers. So when they fail/crack they leak into the engine bay 

Jeff


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

oregon_rider said:


> On the larger Duramax diesel a cracked injector body is a possibility.
> 
> The original lb7 Duramax had the injectors inside the valve cover so when they failed in this manner it would fill the crankcase with diesel fuel.
> 
> ...


Yes, I seem to recall that they had quite a few engines killed by that injector to oil failure that filled the crankcase. I did have one injector on one of my Gen 2 replaced under warranty.. never had the MIL, but dealership scan showed them it needed replacement.. no leaks however. Also, no noticable issues with the engine running with the prior bad injectory.. I was quite surprised that they replaceed it, but knowing they balk at any warranty work, I'm quite sure it had to be legit, they don't have a reputaion generally of doing anything extra for warranty work!


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

The dealership called and said a fuel line in the back of the engine became dislodged from its plastic clip holder and rubbed through something, causing a leak. 

I did just have a different dealership replace and clean half of the EGR system and wonder if became dislodged back there. They didn’t tighten half the bolts down after working on the car so I wouldn’t be surprised if this happened.

Either way I should have the car back today. I hope they cleaned the fuel mess so it stops smelling like raw fuel, it smells like a big old oil furnace as you approach the car. Then again I can’t even get them to wipe their finger prints off the interior after I get my car back for service so I won’t keep my hopes up


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I got the car back and a fuel line rubbed through. 

PN: 39059544

Covered under my extended aftermarket CNA warranty. First time out of 4 dealerships and 2+ years that a dealership visit went smoothly. 

I have a massive bubble in my tire, they rotated my tires and I didn’t mention it to see if they would notice or not. They didn’t but when I asked if it was safe, the service advisor was super apologetic and offered to take money off a new tire for me. 

Back to your regular programming


----------

